# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Một ngày tại bán đảo Sơn Trà - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

*Đến Sơn Trà, du khách vừa có thể “lên rừng, xuống biển” và trải nghiệm các hoạt động như khám phá Sơn Trà, khám phá rừng già giữa lòng phố trẻ...*

Được mệnh danh là cánh rừng già duy nhất ở Việt Nam nằm trong lòng TP Đà Nẵng, bán đảo Sơn Trà được ví như viên ngọc quý của Đà Nẵng khi có diện tích 4.439ha, đỉnh cao nhất là 696m, chỗ rộng nhất khoảng 6km cùng chu vi khoảng 50km.



Đến bán đảo Sơn Trà, du khách có thể trãi nghiệm nhiều cảm xúc từ lên rừng đến xuống biển
Bán đảo Sơn Trà, sở hữu 289 loài thực vật bậc cao thuộc 217 chi, 90 họ, trong đó có những loài cây đặc hữu của bán đảo Đông Dương mà ngày nay chỉ còn tìm thấy ở Sơn Trà như cây dầu lá bóng, cây chò chai.

Về động vật, đây là nơi quần tụ của họ hàng nhà  khỉ. Hiện nay Sơn Trà còn khoảng gần 400 con voọc chà vá cùng nhiều loài khỉ đuôi dài, gà tiền mặt đỏ, những giống thú quý hiếm có nguy cơ tuyệt chúng đã được ghi tên vào sách đỏ.

Bao quanh bán đảo Sơn Trà là vòng cung bờ biển tuyệt đẹp với các bãi như Tiên Sa, Đá Đen, bãi Rạng, bãi Bụt, bãi Xếp, bãi Đa, bãi Nam, bãi Bắc, bãi Con, bãi Trẹm. Chân núi ăn sâu ra biển đã hình thành nên các vùng biển có rạn san hô quý hiếm, đa dạng về chủng loại.

Đến Sơn Trà, du khách vừa có thể  lên rừng, xuống biển khi tham gia một loạt các tour trên cạn như khám phá Sơn Trà, khám phá rừng già giữa lòng phố trẻ, tham quan Đà Nẵng - Sơn Trà bằng trực thăng, tuyến “Không gian Xanh”… và tham gia các tour dưới nước như câu cá cùng ngư dân, lặn biển ngắm san hô...

Hình ảnh Một ngày trải nghiệm ở bán đảo Sơn Trà:



Mũi Nghê, nơi đón ánh nắng bình minh đầu tiên của Đà Nẵng



 Trên đỉnh Bàn cờ



 Mắt thần Đông Dương trên đỉnh núi Sơn Trà



 Chiêm ngưỡng loài voọc chà vá chân nâu quý hiếm.



Tham quan cây đa ngàn năm trên đỉnh Sơn Trà





 Tham quan ngọn hải đăng Tiên Sa, một trong 10 ngọn hải đăng cổ nhất Việt Nam



 Du lịch tâm linh bằng chuyến hành hương lên chùa Linh Ứng trên đỉnh Sơn Trà.



 Tận hưởng vẻ hoang sơ của bãi Lỡ.



 Lặn biển ngắm san hô .



 Thỏa sức nơi giao nhau của rừng và biển.

(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## tuyennv8

Đà năng giữa đất nước nhỉ. Có khi phải làm chuyến phượt vào đà nẵng thôi. :cuoi1:

----------


## lunas2

đẹp quá.mình muốn đến đó 1 lần

----------


## alonedevil

Mấy biển ở miền trong biến nào cũng đẹp quá nhỉ

----------


## lovetravel

cảnh đẹp, nước biển thì trong vắt.

----------


## dung89

Đúng là phong thủy hữu tình

----------

